# Hi!



## green meanie (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi! New here. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for letting me in.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello green meanie!  Welcome to MT.  Tell us a little more about yourself.  What art do you do?  How Long?  What else are you interested in?  We is a nosy bunch


----------



## Henderson (Dec 14, 2005)

Denny!!  Damn glad to see ya.  See ya around.

Frank


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome green meenie and please give some background about you.
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, green meanie! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 14, 2005)

Green's aren't meanies... occasionally... ok, fine, nevermind...

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I know you will enjoy the forum.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome 

Enjoy and Happy Posting ~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, green meanie! 

Are you really green, really mean or both?


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2005)

Greetings and Welcome to MAP..As the others have said "Give us some backround info..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT green meanie. (love the name, hee hee) Happy Posting!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> Welcome to MAP


 
Isn't that Martial Arts Planet, another web board? Did MT get a new acronym while I wasn't looking?


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome fellow newbie


----------



## green meanie (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi. Sorry I wasn't able to respond to this sooner. Here's a lil bit about me:

I teach Ju Jitsu in the evenings and I'm an assistant varsity wrestling coach at the local high school. I've been in Ju Jitsu for about 15 years now and  competing in and / or coaching wrestling for a little over 25 years. I started out wrestling in high school; I wasn't great but I wasn't bad. I went into the Marines and trained with anyone who would work with me just so I could stay on the mat. I was never able to train in anything for very long so I ended training in a lot of things for just a little... and picked up a rather motley assortment of uniforms and belt colors along the way. When the opportunity finally came that I could focus on one discipline I made a place for myself in Ju Jitsu. I'm still just a wrestler at heart though and I probably always will be.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome, Plankton!  Have fun


----------



## green meanie (Dec 14, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Are you really green, really mean or both?


 
Yes! No! I don't know!

Actually, it's a nickname I've had for awhile. When I wrestled in high school I wore a dark green and white uniform and that sort of thing stands out when you're the only school in the district using those colors. I never looked at what I did then (or now) as mean... I didn't cheat, I never gave anyone a cheap shot, etc. But I was rough. Anyway, after one of my matches a distraught mother was overheard saying, "I hate that green wrestler, he's so mean!" and the name stuck.


----------



## still learning (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello, Welcome  and enjoy the sites and talks...........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

Aloha Welcome to the boards and Happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Henderson (Dec 15, 2005)

Did Denny also mention that he's modest, too? :ultracool 

Had to, bro.  Talk to you soon.

Frank


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi dood. Welcome to MT.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

What else is there to say.....Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome, green meanie!


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

